# Sugar Gliders: Luna and Felucia



## SimplyHomemade (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone else have gliders?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't- I don't think I'd ever have the room for a huge enclosure for them! But they are beautiful creatures, and your girls are simply stunning!


----------

